# Happy Fathers Day !



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Happy Fathers day to all you fathers out there, those of you with dogs included(cats don't count lol) I hope you all have a great day and take the time to spend it with your loved ones.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I second that Don and hope you and the rest of the Dad's on here have a wonderful day !!!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

All the BEST to all the great DAD'S out there, make the most of the day off!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HA !!!!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

A card, a smile, and "shaky pudding"--yep Happy Fathers Day to all...


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Happy Fathers Day!


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Hope all the Dads out there have a great day .


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Yes indeed a great day for DADs----Enjoy your Day----Thanks everyone --- 4 kids -13 grand kids and 2 great Grand Kids---Wha!!!-------sb*


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

A very happy Fathers Day to all the dads out there.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Happy fathers day to all those dads. Sons and daughters know just how special you are!


----------

